# Lesson Learned: Don't machine dry wool socks.



## danziger (Jan 8, 2010)

So, I did an experiment today and it failed miserably. I bought my first two pairs of wool socks a couple of months ago. Despite all the warnings, i decided to machine wash/dry them. Well, my goodness, they shrunk by a LOT! and they are all fuzzy and frayed. brooks brothers socks, by the way.

Anyway, it's not as bad as it sounds. I don't plan on hand washing and drying socks for the rest of my life, so I just wanted to see how bad it was. I'm going to stick to the normal kind of socks, it's no big deal. I'm going to try those viccel socks and see how they stand up to machine washing and drying.

A lot of people say how great wool socks are, but frankly, i didn't notice too much difference. And for something that you are going to be washing all the time, i really don't need it becoming another chore. I must be able to machine wash and dry my socks, or else it's not worth it. That's one convenience I don't want to give up, regardless of sartorial preference.

Perhaps I'll have my own valet one day, then I'll reconsider.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

try some "gold toe" socks. they are a wool and polyester mixture. 
my wife throws them in the washer and then the dryer. 
they come out fine.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Oct 25, 2009)

Most wool socks can be successfully machine washed in cold water on the delicate cycle, at least mine can, and I have several different brands. After they are washed I loop them over a towel rod in the bathroom and they are dry the next day. Alternatively, if I am feeling especially lazy, I have just spread them out on top of the dryer which has some other things in it and is slightly warm, and they are dry by the next morning. No hassle, no shrinking.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a small drying rack that has little pop-up legs. I dont bother to pop them up I just set the rack on the dryer and it leaves an inch or so of air gap under the rack. I lay the socks out on the rack while the dryer is running and the heat from the top of the dryer does most of the work. If you wash the socks on cold water in your machine and then air dry them they will be ok in most cases. You can even just lay them on top of the dryer while its running if they have been through the spin cycle and they will dry safely. I just try to lay them as flat as I can because they dry into whatever shape they are left in.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

As the owner of 25,000 pairs of socks, I may be able to help you avoid your quandary.

1] Your premise that wool socks don't feel better than cotton may be an indication of the quality of wool you have purchased.

2] All good quality merino wool socks can be machine washed. What is essential is that you use the COLD water temperature setting.

3] All good quality merino wool socks can be machine dried. What is essential is that you use the FLUFF or NO HEAT setting.

Here's how we do it: 

1] Machine wash your merino socks using the cold water setting.

2] Put them in the dryer just before going to bed. Set the dryer for maximum time (usually about 2 hours). Set it for No Heat. Turn it on.

3] When you awake, your socks will be dry, not shrunk, and waiting for you.

The sole caveat here is that if the socks in your experiment are not properly made with pre-shrunk merino wool, they will shrink ... which they would have done even if not dried. Try a pair of good merino socks and you'll never go back.


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

Machine washing on a low temp and gentle setting should be fine. Never machine dry any good clothing, I only machine dry (wel,I would or have done, but currently don't) undershirts and underwear, never any shirts, socks etc.


----------



## Xenon (Oct 3, 2007)

I used to only purchase coton dress socks (looking for highest possible coton content) then 3 years ago found this site and the suggestions that those that perspire alot use wool socks. OMG I will never go back to coton.

I tried several brand of wool socks back then and settled on some Mcgregor (sp?) with 70% wool content. They were/are very soft despite my complete disregard for their longevity (machine washed hot water-extreme white/sanitation cycle- hot tumble dry) I really didn't care since they were only $8 per sock and in a way was really hoping they would shrink because they were one size fits all (I have small feet). They are still a bit too big and are fuzzy. At the time I also tried other brands of wool with one brand being soo itchy and nasty I could understand someone being put off by wool forever. Lesson learned look for extra fine merino quality wool only - all other wools should be disposed of as hazardous material.

About 2 years ago I got some zimmerli 100% merino wool socks OMG even better and sized as well- I treated these substantially better( warm water-not hot, regular cycle and warm tumble) they did shrink slightly but I love tight socks. Then 2 weeks ago I got some zimmerli sheer 100% merino sized from Kabbaz--sublime!! This is it i have arrived at perfection. I treat these as AK suggest: cold all the way.

Since I still have the inferior Mcgregor and care very little for them i decided to try an experiment: Flame off the fuzz with a propane torch.

WARNING DO NOT TRY THIS YOURSELF UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE - YOU WILL RUIN YOUR SOCKS AND RISK STARTING A FIRE!!!!

Despite this out of 10 pairs, 9 turned out very nicely looking almost new and fuzz completely gone. One sock had a worn heel that must have exposed the nylon core and a split second of the torch melted a pea sized hole.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Thank you. (For the "sublime" comment).

OMfG for the torch part!!! 

But know that singing (from _to singe_) is part of the process of finishing the finest cotton yarns ... so you're not completely out-in-left-field.


----------



## max b (Dec 11, 2009)

all very good comments. I have to add something new. just arrived on the market a MERCERIZED Merino New Zealand wool : it is fantastic and the mercerization is giving it an "extra" strength to avoid washing problems


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wool socks are indeed far superior!


----------

